# Why have they stripped so much from the game???



## blossoming (Mar 23, 2020)

The NPCs first. Harriet, Katrina, Leif etc. Now these silly building tools and shops. Idek if they have the fairytale bridge anymore. Maybe it's just me but I prefer new leaf


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 23, 2020)

i hope some of them are coming soon. i was already upset that rover didn't show up. that was the nostalgic factor for me. so sad.

i think they really wanted to stick with the "deserted" island theme, hence why there's only a few NPCs.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 23, 2020)

I think that there’s so much more to come through updates and unlocking things. The game is meant to be enjoyed over a long period of time, and this one has been the most hyped. I hope/believe there is more excitement to come


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 23, 2020)

yeah don't give up on it yet, there are future updates. seems likes they're doing this more slowly and adding stuff in the future. seeing as there's people that are already time traveling and are bound to get sick of it soon lol. they probably had that in mind.


----------



## sodappend (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm enjoying the game a lot but I really hope most things get added back via regular updates over the year. Even if they do I'll probably still be a bit disappointed-- I'm on board with holidays and some big things being DLC/updates, but they really cut so much basic stuff out. The more I learn about the game the more it feels incomplete and lacking in personality compared to NL. I feel like I paid $60 to get an enhanced mobile game-esque experience


----------



## blossoming (Mar 23, 2020)

It just feels like pocket camp and tbh I didnt even like that game very much, it just feels like is it even worth it to save up so much just to play a game that's just like a mobile phone game &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Solio (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes, passing judgement after just three days past release seems adequate. /s


----------



## Elisa (Mar 23, 2020)

Is it already sure Katrina isn't in the game?

I miss a paintings and art section in the museum though


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 23, 2020)

pocket camp didn't have harriet, even for an event. rip.


----------



## moon_child (Mar 23, 2020)

Isn’t it a bit too early though? We haven’t unlocked that much yet. Well, that maybe just me cause I don’t time travel but, I’m actually enjoying the slow buildup. I’m sure there’s more to come.


----------



## Bosca (Mar 23, 2020)

What it lacks in content it is making up for in game play, visuals and great new additions and I don't truly believe these things are cut for good. A lot of the things missing we technically wouldn't have access to right now if we're playing normally. 

I guess the crafting will always be a hit or miss for individual players, I gotta say I enjoy it way more than I thought I would, but I could imagine the frustration if you don't enjoy it.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 23, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Isn’t it a bit too early though? We haven’t unlocked that much yet. Well, that maybe just me cause I don’t time travel but, I’m actually enjoying the slow buildup. I’m sure there’s more to come.



to be fair, even for people who time traveled or looked for spoilers they found out majority of those NPCs (brewster, luna, katrina, redd, booker & copper) are not coming back. not on this update at least. and i doubt we'd get any major updates until a few months later. it's just that we can't blame people that look for them because the more you think about it/play it, the more you'll feel like it's a bit watered down in the NPC department.

i mean you can't tell me that you're not at least a bit disappointed that cafe/brewster is not coming back?


----------



## sodappend (Mar 23, 2020)

Solio said:


> Yes, passing judgement after just three days past release seems adequate. /s



That... doesn't make criticism invalid though? We know a fair amount about the game from various sources including game files, some people have TTed very far ahead and finished the initial 'story' part of the game, and a lot of people that got the game day 1 have experienced a good amount of the game's mechanics. 

It's a fact that at this moment they've cut a lot of things from the game with no word on whether or not those characters/stores/activities/etc. will be returning or not. I _do_ think they will be adding more content over time, but ATM people can only work with the knowledge they have. Personally I'm cautiously optimistic, but I know that if they don't add anything beyond holidays via those downloadable updates they mentioned this game will certainly rank below New Leaf and the GC game for me.


----------



## blossoming (Mar 23, 2020)

sodappend said:


> That... doesn't make criticism invalid though? We know a fair amount about the game from various sources including game files, some people have TTed very far ahead and finished the initial 'story' part of the game, and a lot of people that got the game day 1 have experienced a good amount of the game's mechanics.
> 
> It's a fact that at this moment they've cut a lot of things from the game with no word on whether or not those characters/stores/activities/etc. will be returning or not. I _do_ think they will be adding more content over time, but ATM people can only work with the knowledge they have. Personally I'm cautiously optimistic, but I know that if they don't add anything beyond holidays via those downloadable updates they mentioned this game will certainly rank below New Leaf and the GC game for me.



Honestly true. I didnt think new leaf would be my favorite game of animal crossing but it looks like it will be. No dream suite either??


----------



## EvaPilot1 (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm starting to get that feeling too.

I thought something was off when I realised there was only half the fruit trees, but I've logged my entire island and I didn't find a single stump pattern.

People are saying they will update it later... But on that point I would like to add that New Leaf had all these extra things right at the beginning and we still had a major update.

Like do we only have 1 type of sapling even?

When I think on it, we just have less in every respect, only now we have a crafting mechanic. I feel like they've drawn more inspiration from the mobile game instead of the main series, and it's just making me sad.

If this game is this popular, I don't even think they are going to fix it.

There just all this STUFF missing, and the STUFF is what makes Animal Crossing. I don't know what to say.


----------



## Paper Fish (Mar 23, 2020)

Indeed it seems like many cool shops, npcs and some cool features are missing.

Club LOL, Shampoodle, Roost Cafe, Kicks shop, Fortune Teller shop, Dream Suite, Police Station, Post Office, Re-tail, Redd, Resetti centre, RV campsite. I hope we will get some cool outdoor project works like in ACNL. And can we swim in ACNH?

No doubt NH is way more beautiful in terms of artworks and animations but I can't turn my island into a town with just a few shop buildings available 

I think ACNL is unbeatable; incredible contents, better gameplay and fun.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 23, 2020)

the thing is, if people are truly upset about some of these missing things they can always patch it in with a new update


----------



## baroqueout (Mar 23, 2020)

My main disappointment is there's VERY little to do with friends, I feel?

I really miss island tours with friends where you could play games together. At the moment, you can invite buddies to your island, but it feels like there isn't much to do with them except catch bugs and fish together. Even then, I've noticed my fish stop spawning if friends are over too long.

Also, I miss gyroids haha.

But I guess this is the way of things, these days. Most games are "live services" now, where you're sold about 2/3rds of a game, and then more content is slowly added over time to keep people playing and paying monthly subs. That said, complaints aside, I do LOVE this game -- and for everything I miss, there's about 10 more new improvements I love.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 23, 2020)

it seems a bit soon to judge what is and isn't in the game. i do believe a lot of NPCs are gone, however i do think there are a lot of new things and i don't see why they would have removed the tools we have seen in gameplay before release.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 23, 2020)

Paper Fish said:


> Indeed it seems like many cool shops and npcs are missing.
> 
> Club LOL, Shampoodle, Roost Cafe, Kicks shop, Fortune Teller shop, Dream Suite, Police Station, Post Office, Re-tail, Redd, RV campsite. I hope we will get some cool outdoor project works like in ACNL.
> 
> ...



new leaf really set the bar high. this is why.

i know we're pretty early on, but we waited this long so i can't blame the rants. i can see the points they made, i don't think they're invalid. sure some are tiny ridiculous things, but the major ones could turn some people off. the main release has to give the first impression and so far i feel like they put it all on graphics, with us hoping the remaining would follow later on.


----------



## niko2 (Mar 23, 2020)

I just wish the cafe and gyroids could come back! Oh and the dream suite or something similar  But tbh I'm really liking the game right now, especially if played as intended (no time travel, no cheats etc)
And also some more kinds of fruit would be cool, but not a deal breaker! Having mangoes aka the best fruit would be great though!


----------



## blossoming (Mar 23, 2020)

EvaPilot1 said:


> I'm starting to get that feeling too.
> 
> I thought something was off when I realised there was only half the fruit trees, but I've logged my entire island and I didn't find a single stump pattern.
> 
> ...



Pocket camp wasnt even that good I remember downloading and trying to get into it but I just couldnt, it was just so boring constantly customising stuff all the time


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 23, 2020)

blossoming said:


> The NPCs first. Harriet, Katrina, Leif etc.



Do you have proof they are stripped? Just because Nintendo didn't give you them on a golden platter on day 1 doesn't mean they're stripped.

Harriet didn't unlock in Wild World until Nookington's was unlocked, which was months into the game.


----------



## Scrafty (Mar 23, 2020)

it's a lot of stuff to be missing if they really are absent. hopefully it'll be in the updates they've promised and not as paid dlc


----------



## Envy (Mar 23, 2020)

The lack of some of the NPCs like Harriet/Shampoodle and Cyrus don't bother me so much because their functions are still in the game. While I understand people might miss these characters, personally I'm glad I don't have to wait two weeks (or however the heck long it was in NL, I remember it was horrible) to get Shampoodle so I can change the tacky hairstyle I was given on day one. And us doing our own customization and it being instant is much better than Cyrus in NL, where we had to wait.

Now, the lack of other NPCs like Redd who do have unique functions missing from the game is confusing. I'll hold onto optimism and hope that they're coming in a later patch. Although there's nothing saying Nintendo will do that. I actually might find it refreshing if they do patch these features in later. It might incentivize me to come back to the game or keep on playing it. New Leaf with all of its amazing features in the base game got boring to me really fast. The last time I regularly played that game? The month it came out. I want New Horizons to be different. I want to keep on playing it.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 23, 2020)

Envy said:


> personally I'm glad I don't have to wait two weeks (or however the heck long it was in NL, I remember it was horrible) to get Shampoodle so I can change the tacky hairstyle I was given on day one.



Or that

- You had to take asine quizzes for hairstyle and color.
- You could only do it once per day.

In New Horizons, I will change me hair and color up to 3 times in 5 minutes to test them out and see if I like them. Harriet will likely show up as a villager and offer to sell us new hairstyles and colors to unlock, or maybe wigs.


Reese and Cyrus's functions have not been replaced, as we've yet to get our beloved flea market replaced.


----------



## Envy (Mar 23, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Reese and Cyrus's functions have not been replaced, as we've yet to get our beloved flea market replaced.



Cyrus's functions have been replaced. Reese's, no. I didn't mention her for that reason.


----------



## Sytred (Mar 23, 2020)

The things I miss most are, in order :

- Brewster and the Roost
- All the fruit diversity we used to have
- Paintings in the museum, and Redd
- Some nostalgy things like Rover, the gyroids, etc.

But all of these are so little things to add and so commonly missed that I'm quite optimistic they will be back some day


----------



## Solio (Mar 23, 2020)

Just leaving this here:

https://www.resetera.com/threads/an...ot-in-the-game-and-more-spoiler.175663/page-6

Apparently, There are hints in the game code for a museum update that will include a cafe, a shop, an arts section and a gyroid section. Whether this will be added via update or if simply no one has unlocked it yet remains to be seen.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 23, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Do you have proof they are stripped? Just because Nintendo didn't give you them on a golden platter on day 1 doesn't mean they're stripped.



Various people have been through the game files, myself included. This is it. Also no froggy chair.


----------



## sierra (Mar 23, 2020)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Various people have been through the game files, myself included. This is it. Also no froggy chair.




The direct literally said we will get updates and more NPC’s. That isn’t speculation that’s confirmed.


----------



## Envy (Mar 23, 2020)

sierra said:


> The direct literally said we will get updates and more NPC’s. That isn’t speculation that’s confirmed.



To be fair, it showed only holiday ones.


----------



## sierra (Mar 23, 2020)

Envy said:


> To be fair, it showed only holiday ones.



Are they going to show their hand in the direct? No. They told us enough. Some are overthinking it.


----------



## fawnpi (Mar 23, 2020)

I do think Reese will return considering - maybe this is a stretch...? - her icon is available for use on a Switch account. This also applies to Rover !


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 23, 2020)

I mean... no one has even progressed far enough to say these NPCs ARENT in the game at all and nintendo even alluded to the idea that they will be added in through later updates? Hence why their amiibo dont work yet


----------



## idklol58258 (Mar 23, 2020)

yeah ive completed the story and i am extremely sad how much they cut.

SPOILERS:

no katrina, no redd, no nat, no phineas, no gracie, etc..


----------



## Wickel (Mar 23, 2020)

I still think a lot will be added in later updates. Everything they show just tells me that they're really trying to contain the timet travellers, so I think they'll add a lot later now that they can. 

At least I really HOPE so. But there's a lot of stuff in game that would point towards updates, like the little unused dock and Nat's research area in the museum. A few NPCs I'd really miss are Leif, Katrina and Kapp'ns family. Especially Kapp'n and the rest would work really well with the island theme since they already were on an island?

Tortimer's island tours were really fun for me, I now miss a way to play online without having to become friends or visit someone's specific island. I liked the mini games with random people a lot and I'd really miss it if it wasn't in the game.
I also hope deep sea diving will make a comeback, it was one of my favorite new activities in NL, and again, it would really fit the island theme.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 23, 2020)

Wolfling said:


> yeah ive completed the story and i am extremely sad how much they cut.
> 
> SPOILERS:
> 
> no katrina, no redd, no nat, no phineas, no gracie, etc..



You time traveled past tutorial phase, you haven't completed anything.

Let's not forget, Nintendo hid a lot of content behind a day-1 patch to stop early hackers, and reviewers from seeing them. They are probably still hiding stuff to stop time travelers from getting them too early.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 23, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> You time traveled past tutorial phase, you haven't completed anything.
> 
> Let's not forget, Nintendo hid a lot of content behind a day-1 patch to stop early hackers, and reviewers from seeing them. They are probably still hiding stuff to stop time travelers from getting them too early.



Yea no nintendo made it so NH was very hard to just.. TT through. 
We get what we get when they decide we can have it lmaoooo, us TTers are no further along than anyone else aside from a few extra buildings


----------



## Wickel (Mar 23, 2020)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Various people have been through the game files, myself included. This is it. Also no froggy chair.



But wait, I'm confused about this because Bunny was supposed to be added during the day 1 update, right? Was this info from before that?


----------



## Solio (Mar 23, 2020)

They seem to try hard to force you to play the intended way. Not that I mind, but I'm not a huge fan of post-release content updates. It works for games like Splatoon or Arms but here it just feels like they are keeping half the game from us...


----------



## Riley9 (Mar 23, 2020)

So I feel like there has to be major updates planned throughout the year because there is stuff in the game currently that just doesn't make any sense at all. For example, we have docks on our island that are even marked on the map but they are absolutely useless. Not to mention, all exotic fruit but coconut is gone. Island tours.. gone. I really think that it will come in a later update. New leaf was so successful and really made Animal Crossing popular so I don't think any developer would truly get rid of this much on purpose. I genuinely think that the Splatoon team saw a lot of success in updates over time and they thought they could do that with Animal Crossing. Animal Crossing is not the type of game to have more than one game on one console unlike Pokemon, Zelda, etc. Therefore, I think they thought they could expand the lifespan of the game through updating it which honestly as long as though updates eventually happen, I won't be upset.

Edit: Also the game is reported to been selling INCREDIBLY well... so that even boosts chances further of updates.


----------



## doja cat (Mar 23, 2020)

I feel 98% sure they will either implement the “missing” NPC’s/items/etc in updates or DLC. I just don’t see the Animal Crossing team purposely cutting out iconic features for no reason lol


----------



## Lyraa (Mar 23, 2020)

I feel the same... don’t get me wrong I love the game so far but I can’t help but feel like it’s lacklustre? There’s so many things in the game that just aren’t there, and I feel as though they’ve released almost a half finished game. I’m sure we’ll get things like Brewster through updates but... idk, hopefully after the bunny day event we will get some info. ^-^


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 23, 2020)

Myrthella said:


> But wait, I'm confused about this because Bunny was supposed to be added during the day 1 update, right? Was this info from before that?



Yes, this is from 1.0.0. Not much was changed in 1.1.0 - obviously Bunny Day stuff was added, and some general fixes etc.

https://twitter.com/NWPlayer123/status/1240465342687633408

- - - Post Merge - - -



sierra said:


> The direct literally said we will get updates and more NPC’s. That isn’t speculation that’s confirmed.



I was referring to the present, not the future. That said, the Direct said we'll be receiving seasonal events as updates. This basically confirms, well, the characters they showed at that point during the presentation. However, that in no way confirms Harriet, Katrina, Leif and so on, as OP was referring to. While it's possible these characters will get added, they are in no way related to seasonal events, and therefore have not been promised by Nintendo.


----------



## quinnetmoi (Mar 23, 2020)

I agree with the first commenter who talked about it being so early, and it being a deserted island.
It wouldn't be deserted if it was full of NPCs.

I belive as we progress and as time goes on, the island will further develop, and eventually become much less deserted. And hopefully with the return of many beloved NPCs. This makes sense to me, anyway, and also would make sense with their talk of updates.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 23, 2020)

I think it's too early to judge. But it's good to be vocal about it, at this point anything can be added into the game with holiday updates. I'm sure the developers focused on the main part of the game and still work on some things alongside with the updates, they very obviously don't want time travelers to spoil too much so I'm sure they're hiding more than holdiays.


----------



## blossoming (Mar 25, 2020)

I really hope things get fixed


----------



## cheezu (Mar 25, 2020)

blossoming said:


> It just feels like pocket camp and tbh I didnt even like that game very much, it just feels like is it even worth it to save up so much just to play a game that's just like a mobile phone game ����



In what way is it like Pocket Camp?
It's not even remotely similar.
And there are definitely going to be updates. I think it's quite clear that Nintendo want this game enjoyed over the next few years.
I don't get why people are freaking out so much.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 25, 2020)

Tbh I do miss Shampoodle. Hopefully Harriet shows up in some degree even if it’s not doing hair. I find the way they included Harvey kind of stupid tbh


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 25, 2020)

kayleee said:


> Tbh I do miss Shampoodle. Hopefully Harriet shows up in some degree even if it’s not doing hair. I find the way they included Harvey kind of stupid tbh



When has the way they used Harvey ever not been _stupid_? I can't speak for Pocket Camp, but even New Leaf, he was literally pointless.


----------



## TizzyTop (Mar 25, 2020)

I don't get it. It just released. How is anyone able to say if a character is there or not. And if they locked holidays etc behind an update, who is to say they didn't lock other things. As many can see, people are already combing through the files looking for stuff and posting about it. They probably didn't want everything spoiled before they are ready to release the info. They may just do dlc. I mean they got new and old pokemon coming in some dlc for Pokemon Sword and Shield, so maybe that's what they have planned for ACNH.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 25, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Isn’t it a bit too early though? We haven’t unlocked that much yet. Well, that maybe just me cause I don’t time travel but, I’m actually enjoying the slow buildup. I’m sure there’s more to come.



Yeah, you do have a point, we will unlock a lot more as we progress through the game.


----------



## wildbite (Mar 25, 2020)

The game feels fresh with new characters. If they followed the same format as New Leaf, it would feel like more of the same. Now when they add the missing characters back in (if they ever do), it will be a nice surprise.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Mar 25, 2020)

when you guys say dlc, do you mean like for free? or are we gonna have to buy it kind of like botw


----------



## Sowelu (Mar 25, 2020)

My concerns go way beyond the absence of NPCs. The signature Animal Crossing vibe, quirkiness, wholesomeness, and personality seemed to have been dulled down quite a bit, and I don't think it's because it's too early on. 

I am thinking they put most of their time and resources into the graphics, which by the way, has its own issues. They're stunning for the most part, but in other areas I am scratching my head... saying, really, we wanted it to look like that?

I would say NH needed another 6 months to fully bake, so I think a lot of things were rushed towards the end, and I hope they are put back in with future releases. 

I love Animal Crossing, started with WW and GC, so I am super critical of things that shouldn't have changed for the sake of change, or have been left out. NH should be better than NL in every way, not just in graphics and the ability to terraform.


----------



## Miss Misty (Mar 25, 2020)

Zodiac Crossing said:


> when you guys say dlc, do you mean like for free? or are we gonna have to buy it kind of like botw



I don't know if they have any paid DLC planned, but they said in the main Directs that they were planning on releasing frequent, free updates over the first full year of the game being out. I imagine when people say DLC, they are probably referring to those updates that we know are coming.


----------



## Allytria (Mar 25, 2020)

It hasn’t even been out to the public for a week???? Why are people already making claims?

I think there’s so much more in store but people are so impatient and need to do everything so saying it’s been stripped after it’s been out for a few days isn’t fair IMO. There’s also going to be updates and whatnot.


----------



## Kristenn (Mar 25, 2020)

Honestly, I've been playing Animal Crossing since the Gamecube days and I think this game is a huge improvement. It has so much charm and the villagers have so much life. Nintendo showed us in so many ways that they cared about the small details and that they listen to our opinions with what is already included in the game. The game hasn't even been out long enough to make overarching conclusions. They may use NPCs for special events and holidays. The issue with past games is that events and holidays were the same every time.  I think they're trying to breathe life back into the game and make events and holidays dynamic. I could be wrong, but I highly doubt they would include little rain droplets on windows and just forget about the larger parts of the game. I think they just want the game to have longevity. I think we ultimately have to wait and see and to remember that no game is perfect.


----------



## Dim (Mar 25, 2020)

ummmmm DLC maybe?


----------



## Meira (Mar 25, 2020)

It does seem like a lot of the features are gone, but I assume that it's just the beginning of the game and more things will be unlock as you progress. The ACNH Companion Guide that is coming out in a couple of weeks is 432 pages long and I would imagine that they would cover everything that the game has to offer.

I'd say be patient and I'm sure it will live up to ACNL!
Fingers crossed that we can dive at some point in the game.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 25, 2020)

I do really understand the frustration. I have to admit that my heart sunk when I scanned in Brewster's and Katrina's Amiibo cards only to have the pop-up that they weren't available. I went and scanned in ever special amiibo card I had and there are a ton of them missing. However, their name popped up unlike the other amiibos that just don't work with the game at all. So, I am cautiously optomistic that they might be coming in updates. I am really enjoying New Horizons and I just want to play it a lot!

I'm also no way finished with New Leaf, but my 3DS has really low battery life because it is just so old and I'm not sure I want to get another system for a longer battery life for just one game. I would really have to want to play through my other 3DS games, but I don't really want to play on my 3DS right now either.

But, I feel like it is really unfair to claim that the game has lost the signature charm or to just call it an upgraded Pocket Camp. From what I have seen the villagers have so much more life to them. They get more active every day! I can't wait to get more villagers to my island to see them all interact.


----------



## carackobama (Mar 25, 2020)

I think we need to remember it’s literally only been 5 days since the game came out, and there’s still so much that none of us have discovered yet - even people that have time travelled. AC has always been the kind of series where the more time goes on, the more happens and that can be slow to some but it’s part of what makes the series what it is. We can’t assume that just because we haven’t seen certain things yet they won’t appear at all, we have to be patient


----------



## fairyring (Mar 25, 2020)

(okay it's not just in america but this gif is what all the complaining reminds me of lmao)

can we be patient please! literally nothing has said that we aren't getting these things except people snooping through a game for things that aren't there because they haven't been patched in yet. animal crossing isn't about instant gratification and if that's all you care about maybe you should take a break and play something else until the next update


----------



## Dim (Mar 25, 2020)

sunshinetea said:


> (okay it's not just in america but this gif is what all the complaining reminds me of lmao)
> 
> can we be patient please! literally nothing has said that we aren't getting these things except people snooping through a game for things that aren't there because they haven't been patched in yet. animal crossing isn't about instant gratification and if that's all you care about maybe you should take a break and play something else until the next update


Yeahhhh whether it's free or paid dlc, all switch games have had updates with new updates so can we just wait and enjoy ourselves? They did sacrifice MILLIONS of dollars to push the date back for extra time to work on it so... not like it's because they're lazy


----------



## Mayor_Sarah (Mar 25, 2020)

I’m glad I’m not the only one feeling this way I also noticed that the villagers’ dialogue is a bit lackluster.... they typically say one thing, maybe about the island or your outfit, and then end the conversation? I just really hope we get consistent updates in the future.


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 25, 2020)

i dunno, im content with ACNH and have already said its the best game ever multiple times. ive been having so much fun and play with my friends like, three hours a day. my enjoyment of AC has been vastly improved upon in this game. i am a little sad about certain things not coming back, but even if it isnt gonna be added im okay with it. every new game cant be a frankenstein of all the old features. some things were going to be removed eventually. 

my favorite part of AC has always been customization, so this game absolutely fits the bill in regards to the best ever for me. so greatly improved. regarding little details that are missing (stump patterns for example) weve also been given many new little features... think of all the new things your villagers do, for example.

i love this game so much, im not disappointed at all. i hope anyone who is finds their fun in it.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 25, 2020)

Tbh yes, I am disappointed by how much seems to be missing at present moment, but I am hopeful for updates with new content in the future. Particularly I need diving and swimming back.


----------



## emilythestrange (Mar 25, 2020)

The museum came today for me and then it dawned on me about the paintings!  But the museum is amazing I would love to visit one like this but not sure there’s one like that anywhere near me!


----------



## EvaPilot1 (Mar 25, 2020)

But why would Nintendo even bother updating it? Everyone's already bought it and gave the game a perfect score.

And again, I'll point out, New Leaf had all this stuff from the beginning and still got updated for more.

I like that the game looks nice, I like the customisation options... but just looking at how much stuff has been cut. They could patch it in later, but its hard to see how the game could ever match New Leaf if we're starting off on the back foot.

I'm just hoping now that at some point in the future we'll get the old games remastered. The idea appeals to me a bit more than waiting for to be piece fed what we've already had previously.


----------



## Galbador (Mar 25, 2020)

I believe, Nintendo wants to go a new way and with less cheating aka time traveling, but I could be wrong. I doubt that Catherine is gone from the game, just like the other NPC. The only thing, that we know from the videos, is that two events and the turnip sunday are done by new NPCs, which might be the next generation, I believe.

Again, we don't know if Katrina, Harriet and others are gone. Maybe replaced with new versions to fresh the game up, but the topic like Shampoodle or Redd's Art Parlore... I doubt it, because those were moments in Animal Crossing. As for myself, I hope to see Katrina or her follower, because I loved this part of the game.


----------



## HappyTails (Mar 25, 2020)

Remember Nintendo is intentionally leaving stuff out, especially stuff pertaining to holiday events, to keep people from time traveling to the holiday and spoiling it. 

It's possible that they are going up add them in later updates, like they are the holiday events. We don't know what Nintendo has planned, but I'm excited to find out.


----------

